# Keracare Should Sponsor LHCF



## PrettyBrownEyes (Mar 9, 2004)

I was reading CaramelHonee's regime and it came to me that Keracare should really sponsor our site. Off the top of my head I know that CaramelHonee and Adrienne0914 as well as MANY others love quite a few of their products and Keracare would increase their sales alone by looking at the beautiful heads of hair on this site, that seriously use their products.

Have they been contacted?


----------



## Erica78 (Mar 9, 2004)

You're right...I bet Keracare is making a ton of money from people here! Adrienne's post a while back is what made me try it out. I liked it but had to switch to something else.  Surge would be a good sponsor too.


----------



## KinksnCurlz (Mar 9, 2004)

That definately makes sense... Heck, we are responsible for PJism.  When one and all raves about one specific product, the masses usually follow and fall in love and that product becomes their staple so the company is making money off of us AND the LHCF.


----------



## queenofmean68 (Mar 10, 2004)

Well I think discountbeauty.com should as well and I put a post up a long time ago telling folks that purchase products from them to suggest in the comment box that they should become a sponsor of this site.  Didn't anyone do it?


----------



## beverly (Mar 10, 2004)

Hey of course me and Nikos are for it, but we don't have the contacts, if you could get them to sponsor us, that means more money for the site, and improved services we can offer to everyone...


----------



## soulchild (Mar 10, 2004)

Any company would benefit from sponsering our site full of PJ's


----------



## mermaid (Mar 12, 2004)

For sure.. I don't use Keracare, or buy products online, but those are just small examples- any company, Pantene, Vo5, Elasta for example, have already been promoted to the hilt, it would be win/win situation.


----------



## Bobbie (Mar 14, 2004)

I've contacted a few companies. We'll see if they answer.


----------



## JaneiR36 (Mar 15, 2004)

Just out of curiousity, would sponsorship offer them something additional?  Unfortunately, if I was in charge of advertising for those companies, I might not do anything because it seems they're already getting it for free.

I remember contacting "the other 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 " CH about how lots of folk on LHCF were raving about her new moisturizer and everyone was trying it, and she should consider sponsoring the site.  All she did was reply with a big "Thank you!!!" and how word of mouth was a powerful tool for getting the word out there.  Well, "Thank you" don't put food on the table, CH!  Sponsor our site!!


----------



## Erica78 (Mar 15, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*JaneiR36 said:*
All she did was reply with a big "Thank you!!!" and how word of mouth was a powerful tool for getting the word out there.  Well, "Thank you" don't put food on the table, CH!  Sponsor our site!! 

[/ QUOTE ]
A m e n


----------



## KinksnCurlz (Mar 15, 2004)

Initially when i saw CH i was like "what did i do????"  LOLOL.  Honestly, you guys really do have a point.  We are giving them FREE advertising and they r raking in the dough b/c of it.


----------



## beverly (Mar 19, 2004)

Good news, we have one new sponsor coming in April, so be on the look out for there banner and special offers on this site! And please make it known that you heard about them from this site so they will stay around..


----------



## KinksnCurlz (Mar 22, 2004)

YEAYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

